# 125 Gallon Fish Tank on Wheels



## Serrecko (Jan 18, 2012)

I just completed a new fish tank stand that is sitting on 6 casters. They are rated for 1,500 pounds with a 10-15% overload capacity. Anyway, I have a few pictures of it during the build but have posted a few videos of it on YouTube.

It's not 100% finished yet, have to put a skirt on it and put the door on, but the videos show the end result.

I have to build one more for our other 125 gallon tank and will do a step by step picture process for that one. But for the most part, it looks like the rest of them, minus the center brace in the front and of course 6 casters on the bottom.

Check it out if you would like.

Serrecko25 - YouTube

This forum is one of the best going for things like this.....


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Its a good idea but I wouldn't move a tank over half full on the castors not weight so much as the load distribution of being very top heavy plus all the water sloshing around stressing the seals, but would make it a snap to move a tank around say about 25% full on a hard smooth floor.


----------

